# Photos from Sunday's Weight Pull (other dogs)



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I was the unofficial "official" photographer for the event (I was the only person that remembered their camera) Which was fine by me. I got to play with my camera unobstructed by other's. Always a great thing!

So if your interested, here are some of the highlights!
Violet the APBT

















Kiasar the Bull Terrier








Kiasar deciding to check out the cart (he had to make sure the cart guys put the tight amount of bricks on it lol)









Name Unknown the Shiloh Shepherd (very very sweet dog)









Fame the American Bulldog









Howie the APBT









Toby the Samoyed









A few more...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Not sure of his name, and I think he's a American Bulldog, but not 100% sure...









A Doberman Pincher









And Conan the Presa Canario

















And just because I like this photo









I didn't get to take any of the small dogs pulling as always. I somehow end up holding Basenji's leashes as their owners go pull their other dogs. Not that I'm complaining, I love my Basenji lovin'. Next weekend I hope to get some more shots


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

wonderful pics! I'll be waiting for more from your next trial!
question, does the size of the cart change with the weight class?


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks awesome. I would love to attend one sometime. That Cane Corso and the 2 first dogs look beasty (good beastyway) O_O


also do you remember what weight each dog was pulling by any chance?


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oooh I love watching weight pulling...and Kiasar is just adorable! Man I'm such a sucker for bull terriers and I've never even owned one! LoL And is it just me or does that Dobie have an expression that just says... push from behind me darn it? LoL


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Great pictures!.......I love the name Fame....makes me chuckle !


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Keechak said:


> wonderful pics! I'll be waiting for more from your next trial!
> question, does the size of the cart change with the weight class?


Some what. There are 2 different carts a smaller one then the big one. The small one normally starts at around 60-75 lbs then when the weight of the small cart equals the main cart, they switch back to that. But the small cart is only used for the small dogs. The big carts weigh around 400-450lbs and are pretty easy for the 40lb dogs and larger to pull empty.



l2andom said:


> Looks awesome. I would love to attend one sometime. That Cane Corso and the 2 first dogs look beasty (good beastyway) O_O
> 
> 
> also do you remember what weight each dog was pulling by any chance?


Oh they are and they are all also huge lovers. Violet loves nothing more then a butt scratch, the Cane Corso is a big mush (but also does personal protection work so I wouldn't want to mess with his momma), and the Bull Terrier is your typical terrier, lovable, but GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOG AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

No I don't remember the weights they were pulling. I can say they are all between 900lbs and 3000lbs. Most of the pictures of the same dogs are taken over a few different weights. I think Howie was the first to drop out after he got his 10 points, and the last one standing was Conan who too most weight pulled Div 2 (70lb - unlimited lb class) and Most Weight by percentage pulled division 2. I think Toby took MWP division one (major victory for him and his owner) and a little rat terrier took MWPP.

I have just loved watching these dogs over the year grow and learn. Some of these dogs back at my first WP wouldn't even pull, and now they are pulling like champs. It's amazing to watch their personalities grow and their ego's grow as they are able to do something that a month earlier they couldn't. 



Tavi said:


> Oooh I love watching weight pulling...and Kiasar is just adorable! Man I'm such a sucker for bull terriers and I've never even owned one! LoL And is it just me or does that Dobie have an expression that just says... push from behind me darn it? LoL


The Dobie is still not the greatest at pulling so they only pull her enough to get some points then pull her out before she gets tired. I think she was pretty much asking for someone to push it for her lol. She's an interesting Doberman.


----------



## LoveMyBullysXo (Sep 30, 2010)

loving the cane corso


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

How soon did you start training your dog to pull? I read some people dont train til a certain age, and some people start young but very little weight.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I know absolutely nothing about weight pulling, but about how much weight on average is Nubs able to pull?

Cool pictures btw...I love the Cane Corso.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

l2andom said:


> How soon did you start training your dog to pull? I read some people dont train til a certain age, and some people start young but very little weight.


Depends honestly. I didn't start training Nubs until he was 2years old. I didn't really know about the sport until then. My puppy (when I get her) I'll start training early, maybe 6 months or so. No matter what age you start you always want to start off with little weight. You never want to freak the dog out and all of a sudden having this weird thing following you is scary. When they are 2 you can always start adding weight faster, when they are puppies just like with running, you don't want to do any extreme heavy weights until they are done growing. Most people get the dogs UWP when they turn about a year since it's only pulling 3-5 times their own body weight and that's nothing that will hurt their joints. 



Mdawn said:


> I know absolutely nothing about weight pulling, but about how much weight on average is Nubs able to pull?
> 
> Cool pictures btw...I love the Cane Corso.


Thanks  On Cart Nubs does about 1500lbs, rails he pulls around 2500lbs (haven't really gotten him on a good rail system since he was a beginner). It's not bad (if you look at the ribbons on my wall you can tell that) but it's not where I know he could be. 

If your interested, you can see Nubs photos here http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/84624-nubs-says-weight-pulling.html


----------



## l2andom (Aug 30, 2010)

The dogs look so fit from doing the weight pulling. Looks like a good thing to do along with regular training :]. Did it take long to show Nubs what to do?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

l2andom said:


> The dogs look so fit from doing the weight pulling. Looks like a good thing to do along with regular training :]. Did it take long to show Nubs what to do?


Actually not really.

I had stopped into a few shows since I live just a jump away from the UKC headquarters so I got to watch a lot of the big shows. I saw the dogs weight pull before but didn't know if Nubs would be able to do it because he was so skiddish all the time. I ended up going to a dog in the park event and they had some people that weight pulled there and had a cart and some harnesses to try your dog out on. I hooked Nubs up and he pulled so well they considered putting more weight on the cart to see what he could do. After I knew he would do it I picked up a scooter and a simple pulling harness and started having him pull me on the scooter around the block. Then I hooked up with some local Pit Bull owners online on one of the Pit Bull Forums and ended up being talked into going to an event and pulling Nubs for the first time. From there on out it was history. Nubs, first time out took a second place beating out 10/12 other dogs and Nubs was the only totally new dog to the event. No one believed me at first that it really was his first WP ever. HE was just a natural at it.

Normally you don't hook a dog up to a scooter and just go when it comes to weight pulling. It took me about 1 week to get Nubs to pull on the scooter without issues. He was very scared of it hitting him and sometimes causes me to hit him because he would freak and start backing up while we were going forward. After he just got use to me being behind him and something making noises behind him he was fine. I still will toss things like coins in a jug as he pulls just to make him hear different noises behind him so he doesn't just stop pulling in the middle of a pull.

It does take a lot to get a dog to pull, and you have to be careful not to scare your dog too much. I don't think there are many weight pulls out in your area. Check out the UKC website for events in your area. Most of the people I know that live out your way drive here to Michigan for all their weight pulls.


----------



## Nil (Oct 25, 2007)

I love your weight pulling pictures! I hope to pursue it someday.

Is it only UKC that holds events? Or I guess some specific breed clubs do for specific breeds?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Nil said:


> I love your weight pulling pictures! I hope to pursue it someday.
> 
> Is it only UKC that holds events? Or I guess some specific breed clubs do for specific breeds?


UKC http://www.ukcdogs.com , IWPA http://www.iwpa.net/, and APA http://www.weightpull.com/ are the all breed clubs that I know do it. the ADBA also does WP for registered APBTs and so does the AADR. Some clubs do it as well, depending on if they have someone that can judge for a certain venue. Like the first WP I pulled Nubs with was with a small side club that pulled according to the APA rules.

Oh and OOPS! The Cane corso is actually a Presa Canario. Should have known better. Got her dogs mixed up with the actually Cane Corso that was there. So yes Conan is a Presa Canario


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Man, Conan looks like one meaty dog... are you sure that's not a horse?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Violet is just gorgeous! I've never seen a Dobe pull before though, how much did he manage to do?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Beautiful pictures! Violet is just gorgeous! I've never seen a Dobe pull before though, how much did he manage to do?


They pull her out early so I don't think she's ever done more then 1000lbs if that. If I remember correctly I brought Nubs in a around 950lbs and she was already done.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome Pictures Darkmoon....but one Question I thought, could have breeds mixed up again, that Presa Canario were illegal in the US.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Presa Canario's aren't illegal in the US, but they are prohibited for sale and import in Australia. =)


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Okay, a friend of mine has told me in the past they are, but she might be misinformed, thanks for the Answer Tavi!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> Awesome Pictures Darkmoon....but one Question I thought, could have breeds mixed up again, that Presa Canario were illegal in the US.


No breeds are illegal in the US overall. They are subject to breed specific laws in some cities where even my dog would be banned. But overall no breed is illegal in the whole USA


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

It's amazing to think that they can pull so much! I've always wondered how an English Mastiff would pull...I don't think Uallis would be very good at it. I think he'd determine that it was too much work and just lay down.


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool pictures! Love the BT checking out the cart and I also love the last picture.


----------

